# Tele 7



## pondman (Sep 19, 2013)

Another accident  I sawed a piece off my work-bench so I could move about in my workshop/garage and fiddled about with it to test the refurb I did on my knackered old bandsaw then tried out my new palm router (takes some getting used to the lightness) and sprayed the end result with a tin of un-used Pacific Blue I must have had for ages .
I wasn't expecting to keep anything out of this but I really like it so will finish a neck for this keep it nice and simple and bright .


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 19, 2013)

Hate to tell you this. You're adicted to building guitars xD 
Good for me since I love your work! Haha


----------



## AwDeOh (Sep 19, 2013)

My god.. the furniture in your house must live in constant fear. Nice one pondman


----------



## icos211 (Sep 19, 2013)

What was this workbench(now guitar) made of?


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool accidental project!!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 9, 2013)

*cough cough* finish this *cough cough*


----------



## pondman (Nov 9, 2013)

Woosh ! you don't miss anything Josh 
I didn't realize I'd sprayed this with that shit hardware store type stuff that never really sets, a few weeks after I could still smell the paint so I left it hanging up dry and forgot about it.

I'll have to get some Nitro to blast over it - I started another 7 Tele out of anger just after that one so I'll do a double build off 

Are there any more ?


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 9, 2013)

Pondman confirmed for Joseph the carpenter. 2nd coming of Jesus should happen any time soon.


----------



## feraledge (Nov 11, 2013)

Too sick..


----------



## craigny (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool as usual.


----------



## pondman (Feb 21, 2014)

Dug this out today and started a neck.












Neck woods - Maple,Padauk and spalted BE maple. Ripple Maple fretboard.


----------



## pondman (Feb 22, 2014)

Did a bit more neck work tonight.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 25, 2014)

Razor sharp builds as always! Can one of the tele7s be a multi scale???  I'm normally not a big fan of em but I really like how well the take the multi scale vibe.


----------



## Skyblue (Feb 25, 2014)

"Accidently cut my sofa yesterday, 3 new guitars" 
 

Looking awesome! There are never enough teles in this world.


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2014)

icos211 said:


> What was this workbench(now guitar) made of?


I cant remember now 



CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Razor sharp builds as always! Can one of the tele7s be a multi scale???  I'm normally not a big fan of me but I really like how well the take the multi scale vibe.


Its a bit late now DL . I wasn't into the MS thing at the time I started these but I should really have a fanned Tele by now


----------



## pondman (Feb 25, 2014)

Got the frets in last night.
















Just need to level and polish.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 26, 2014)

pondman said:


> I cant remember now
> 
> 
> Its a bit late now DL . I wasn't into the MS thing at the time I started these but I should really have a fanned Tele by now



Aye, well maybe the next one should be an 8 while your at it


----------



## Nag (Feb 26, 2014)

my reaction :

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/3939014-post4632.html


----------



## pondman (Aug 6, 2016)

I found this under my amp the other day and ordered some 2K to finish it and a load of other stuff so off we go again.



P1010862 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KLVRzt]

P1010869 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JXaE1E]

P1010861 by 

I couldn't remember what I did the original blue with and the 2k reacted badly so I had to do it all over again  First 5 coats of 2K on, I'll give it a few more tomorrow.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll take that one,


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 8, 2016)

^ was just about to say that.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2016)

I really like that blue! Going to look great with that maple ferretboard.


----------



## pondman (Aug 28, 2016)

DSC_1323 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/KJYc9w]

DSC_1256 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 28, 2016)

Can I buyz when done Pondman?


----------



## stevehollx (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like it will be a gorgeous guitar, but I never got the tele with humbucker or floyd or anything but a traditional tele bridge. Isn't a tele without a tele bridge just a strat with an upper horn obstruction?


----------



## feraledge (Aug 29, 2016)

I never got the "it's only what Leo Fender made back then or nothing" mentality. "Tele" is a body style and this is a really rad one.


----------



## pondman (Aug 29, 2016)

^ This


----------



## pondman (Oct 8, 2017)

Started to clear some crap out of the small workshop yesterday so I could see what was in there and found this one under a load of scrap metal and bashed to hell I stripped the headstock and body back "again" and re sprayed 

Just needs clear coat etc now.



DSC_1233 by , on Flickr


----------



## lewis (Oct 8, 2017)

pondman said:


> Started to clear some crap out of the small workshop yesterday so I could see what was in there and found this one under a load of scrap metal and bashed to hell I stripped the headstock and body back "again" and re sprayed
> 
> Just needs clear coat etc now.
> 
> ...


for the love of god get this finished and name it Poseidon!!!

been waiting for so long haha

INSPIRATION? -


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 8, 2017)

What's that red beast on the workbench in the first pic?


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 8, 2017)

Serious question, @pondman : Since you have built so many guitars, on average, how many hours does it take you to do one, start to finish? It looks like you can bang one out in like 20 hours, but I can't tell if that's just my poor estimation from the photos, or what.


----------



## pondman (Oct 9, 2017)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> What's that red beast on the workbench in the first pic?


Its orange if you mean this one



DSCN4166 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lewis (Oct 9, 2017)

pondman said:


> Its orange if you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN4166 by



if this was multiscale i would want one asap

serious question now. Would you build me something?


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Oct 9, 2017)

pondman said:


> Did a bit more neck work tonight.



Hey Pondman, or as your sig specifies, Al, do you mind any process questions? How did you scoop this part out of the headstock?


----------



## pondman (Oct 9, 2017)

lewis said:


> if this was multiscale i would want one asap
> 
> serious question now. Would you build me something?


I'm not a pro builder so I only build for myself I'm afraid.


----------



## pondman (Oct 9, 2017)

Grand Rabbit said:


> Hey Pondman, or as your sig specifies, Al, do you mind any process questions? How did you scoop this part out of the headstock?


I do that with the sharp curved end of a belt sander.


----------



## Grand Rabbit (Oct 9, 2017)

pondman said:


> I do that with the sharp curved end of a belt sander.



Thank you for the insight! I was going through way more complicated steps than that... heh, saved me some sketchy drilling right there.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 9, 2017)

pondman said:


> I'm not a pro builder so I only build for myself I'm afraid.



HE'S THROWING MONEY AT YOU!! TAKE IT! TAKE IT!!


----------



## lewis (Oct 9, 2017)

electriceye said:


> HE'S THROWING MONEY AT YOU!! TAKE IT! TAKE IT!!


Hahahaha

But no its cool. I completely understand. If i could build guitars like him i think i would still only build them for myself to tbh.

Its fair enough. They are awesome and to me, look very pro build quality.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 9, 2017)

lewis said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> But no its cool. I completely understand. If i could build guitars like him i think i would still only build them for myself to tbh.
> 
> Its fair enough. They are awesome and to me, look very pro build quality.



Not me. If I could build that well, I'll be more than happy to take someone's money.  Heck, I haven't even finished my FIRST build and already have an offer to buy one off me.


----------



## metecem (Oct 10, 2017)

pondman said:


> Started to clear some crap out of the small workshop yesterday so I could see what was in there and found this one under a load of scrap metal and bashed to hell I stripped the headstock and body back "again" and re sprayed
> 
> Just needs clear coat etc now.
> 
> ...



I really like your work but I wonder why you'd put that decal on it. Yes, sure you won't try to pass it on as a 7ender but why? Just curious.


----------



## Mr_Mar10 (Oct 10, 2017)

you Can get printable water slide transfer paper from fleabay, I make my own from that 

Cool/personal/easy peasy m8

Can’t wait to see this finished I lurve tele’s (I own 2 atm)


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 10, 2017)

electriceye said:


> Not me. If I could build that well, I'll be more than happy to take someone's money.  Heck, I haven't even finished my FIRST build and already have an offer to buy one off me.


and thus begins the dangerous journey towards beco


pondman said:


> Its orange if you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN4166 by


oooh is there a build thread for this monster?


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> and thus begins the dangerous journey towards beco
> 
> oooh is there a build thread for this monster?



There is but the new site change wont show it. There is a way to make it show as someone (cant remember who) has done with older posts a few times. Maybe someone can show how if I give this old link 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu.../227770-als-8-string-neckthrough-madness.html


----------



## bostjan (Oct 11, 2017)

@pondman, do you own all 1000 guitars you've built so far? I would hope that you don't destroy these fine pieces of workmanship/art at any point. If that's the case, I envy whomever you write into your last will and testament to inherit your guitar collection.


----------

